# Granger on Hollinger's All-Disappointment Team



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Danny Granger, Indiana -- While Jim O'Brien's high-frequency substitution patterns have generated most of the attention lately, an underrated storyline in Indy is the disappointing season by Granger. The Pacers have underperformed offensively (tied for 24th in offensive efficiency) largely because their lone star has failed to play like one. Granger averaged 28.3 points per 40 minutes when he made the All-Star team two years ago, but he is down to 23.0 this season.
> 
> He's doing it with dramatically less efficiency too. Granger's turnover rate is a career high and his TS% is a career low; that's never a good combo. He's at just 41.6 percent from the floor and is averaging only five three throw attempts; at 27, it seems too early for such a steep decline. Indy won't make the playoffs unless his output recovers.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=PERDiem-110106


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah danny has definitely taken a step back this year which is really unfortunate because this is the first time he's been on a team that deserves to be in the playoffs. hopefully he steps it up cause if he doesn't, I won't be too confident in us holding on to the 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't know if we deserve to be in the playoffs. Milwaukee and Philly have both been playing much better basketball than us of late. Granger's taken a step back two seasons in a row now, but it is nice to see he has more of a complete game with his improved ball handling, post-up, and defense.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Those two missed FTs last night basically sums up my opinion of Granger so far this season.


----------

